# -Urban Photo Set-



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Travel + Adventure Photography*








*Amsterdam, Netherlands*




Golden Amstel by N+C Photo, on Flickr




Tram Fog by N+C Photo, on Flickr




Above The Ij by N+C Photo, on Flickr






*Beijing, China*




Moon Corner by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Beijing Opera House by N+C Photo, on Flickr







*Budapest, Hungary*



Chain Bridge & Cathedral by N+C Photo, on Flickr






*Milan, Italy*



Piazza del Duomo by N+C Photo, on Flickr







*Tokyo, Japan*




Tokyo Sun by N+C Photo, on Flickr





*Jerusalem, Israel*




The Temple & The Rock by N+C Photo, on Flickr





*Seoul, Korea*



Seoul skyline by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## KamZolt (Oct 22, 2010)

Wow, these are absolutely jaw-dropping pictures.


----------



## nedolessej197 (Oct 24, 2006)

very nice


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Thanks so much everybody! 




*Pisa, Italy*




Pisa Reflection by N+C Photo, on Flickr





*Amsterdam, Netherlands*



Amstel Locks by N+C Photo, on Flickr




*Cologne, Germany*




Cologne Clouds by N+C Photo, on Flickr




*Frankfurt, Germany*




Frankfurt View by N+C Photo, on Flickr





*Amsterdam, Netherlands*




Amstel Towers by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice shots Dancer :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Wow! What a great bunch of high quality pictures here! kay:


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

Great pictures, I'll definitely take a look at your blog soon!


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Thanks so much everybody! More photos to come soon.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Just got back from Norway! I have a few great shots of Bergen coming soon.



*Bergen, Norway*




Night Bergen by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

The waterfront in Bergen



*Bergen, Norway*




Bergen Waterfront by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Frankfurt, Germany*




Frankfurt Night Walk by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Prague, Czech Republic*




The Cathedral & The Clock by Nadia & Casey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Bergen, Norway*




Bryggen Moon by N+C Photo, on Flickr




*Stockholm, Sweden*




Stockholm City Hall by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## hhhhh (Oct 28, 2009)

Great pictures,GOOD quality.


----------



## Llinass (Oct 26, 2005)

Stunning pictures, especially first one


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Bergen, Norway*




Bergen Clouds by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Queen's Day 2011 / Amsterdam, Netherlands*





Queen's Day Utrechtsestraat by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Queen's Day Nederlandsche Bank by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Queen's Day Blauwbrug by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Marrakech, Morocco
*



Marrakech Night by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

World class photos  Thank you very much for sharing, my friend


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Thanks so much aarhusforever 


*Beijing, China*




The Egg At Night by N+C Photo, on Flickr


*Kathmandu, Nepal*



Temple Reflection by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

stunning shots, all of em, thanks for sharing


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Thanks so much yubnub 


*Rome, Italy*




Night Colosseum by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Vatican Road by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Why not post a few shots of *London* as the Jubilee kicks off and preparations for the Olympics ramp up? 



*London, UK*



London Calling by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Down The Road At St Paul by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Lloyd's of London by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Windsor Castle by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## -nixon- (May 14, 2009)

WOW, some of the best photos on SSC ever, really TOP QUALITY.
Love the Amsterdam tram fog and Tokyo sun, just keep on posting...


----------



## weirdo (Feb 15, 2003)

Every image in this thread is amazing! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Here is an old shot from San Francisco that I just passed through PS. It's not the most amazing photo of SF you will ever see but the angle is a bit different then the usual ones. Let me know what you think. 


*San Francisco, USA*



Trans America Night by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

I was coming home from Moscow a few weeks ago and while waiting for the train at Amsterdam's Schiphol Airport I thought I would walk to the end of the platform and see if it was very interesting. Well I guess you can decide but I thought it was fun. Hope you enjoy.



*Amsterdam, Netherlands*




Schiphol Train by N+C Photo, on Flickr


I finally have our facebook rolling agin. If you like these photos please stop by and check it out. Thanks so much for all the wonderful comments. *facebook*


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Toledo, Spain*


My girlfriend and I are in Spain for the summer for our yearly family visit so I thought I would post a couple of shots from the last time I was here. It's an amazing country and the city of Toledo is one of the best. Hope everybody is enjoying their summer. 




Toledo Sunset by N+C Photo, on Flickr




Puente de Alcántara by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Venice Italy*



San Giorgio Maggiore Blue by N+C Photo, on Flickr






*Positano Italy*



Positano Side by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Ni3lS (Jun 29, 2007)

Nice shots. Added you on Flickr.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

Ni3lS said:


> Nice shots. Added you on Flickr.


Thanks so much! You have some great work your self. Just added you :cheers:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Hong Kong, China* 



View From The Peak by N+C Photo, on Flickr





*Ait Benhaddou, Morocco* 



Ait Benhaddou Pano by N+C Photo, on Flickr




*Sevilla, Spain* 



Sevilla Cathedral Night by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Seoul, Korea*





Seoul Night by N+C Photo, on Flickr




Inside Seoul by N+C Photo, on Flickr




long bridge Seoul by N+C Photo, on Flickr




Seoul From Above by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Tokyo, Japan*




Tokyo Tower View by N+C Photo, on Flickr




Population by N+C Photo, on Flickr




Tower View Pano by N+C Photo, on Flickr




Tokyo B&W by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Moscow*




Moscow Sunrise by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Moscow Metro by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Enter Red Square by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Sienna, Italy*






Siena Center by N+C Photo, on Flickr




Top of Siena by N+C Photo, on Flickr




Siena Cathedral by N+C Photo, on Flickr




Sienna Tunnel by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Cinque Terre, Italy*




Top of Vernazza by N+C Photo, on Flickr




Above The Italian Village by N+C Photo, on Flickr



Italian Fishing Village by N+C Photo, on Flickr



Italian Postcard by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

you're a great pro photographer.
thank you for sharing your works.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

love the captivating images on this thread....thanks much.:cheers:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

madonnagirl said:


> you're a great pro photographer.
> thank you for sharing your works.





Linguine said:


> love the captivating images on this thread....thanks much.:cheers:


Thank you so much!


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Such a fabulous thread. By being so selective, you have managed to capture the essence of the various places that you have travelled to.


Thank you so much


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Edinburgh, Scotland*





Calton Hill by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Edinburgh Castle at Night by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Scott Monument by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Bangkok, Thailand*





Bangkok Street by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Bangkok Night by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Arun Skyline by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*New York City, USA*





New Skyline by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Midtown Night Sky by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Central Park South by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Salamanca, Spain*





La Clerecía by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Salamanca Door by N+C Photo, on Flickr




*Avila, Spain*





Wall Diagonal by N+C Photo, on Flickr




*Santiago de Compostela, Spain*





Santiago After Dark by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands *





Montelbaanstoren by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Keizersgracht & Leliegracht by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Prinsengracht & Brouwersgracht by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Westerkerk & Prinsengracht by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Barcelona, Spain*





Sagrada Familia by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Sagrada Familia Stairs by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Gothic Barcelona by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Xtreminal (Mar 8, 2008)

Some cracking shots Nadia.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Great, very nice updates





Xtreminal said:


> Some cracking shots Nadia.


Thanks so much guys!


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Hong Kong, China*





Skyline up close by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Hong Kong Street by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Urban by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Great shots!
Subscribed


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Washington D.C. USA*





Jefferson Reflection by N+C Photo, on Flickr





National Cathedral Nave by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Capitol Lights by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice updates and well done :cheers:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*





Tower In The Middle by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Vilnius Street by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Vilnius Old Town by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Vilnius, Lithuania*





Vilnius Skyline by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Vilnius Church Lights by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Old Town Street by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*





Keizersgracht from Utrechtsestraat by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Smooth Water Prinsengracht by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Amstel ND Filter by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Gorgeous, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Jerusalem, Palestine/Israel*






City From The Mount by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Golden Dome by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Urban Jerusalem by N+C Photo, on Flickr




Al Aqsa & The Mount by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Tuscany, Italy*





Brunelleschi Sunset by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Florence Postcard by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Siena Night by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Above San Gimignano by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Tuscany, Italy*





Dark Hillside -///- Siena, Italy by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Palazzo Salimbeni -///- Siena, Italy by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Town From Above -///- San Gimignano, Italy by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Siena Blue Hour by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Really very nice updates and thanks a lot :cheers:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*





AMS-ND18 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr





AMS-ND6 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr





AMS-ND23 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr





AMS-ND19 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous, professional quality photos.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous, professional quality photos.


What a compliment! Thank you so much! :cheers:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Amsterdam, Netherlands*





AMS-ND28 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr






AMS-ND37 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr






AMS-ND51 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr






AMS-ND34 -///- Amsterdam, Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Lisbon, Portugal*






Lisbon Blue Hour -/// - Lisbon, Portugal by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Lisbon Colors -/// - Lisbon, Portugal by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Belém ND -/// - Lisbon, Portugal by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Typical Lisbon -/// - Lisbon, Portugal by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice photos from Lisbon


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Mexico City, Mexico
*




Mexico City -///- Mexico by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Palacio de Bellas Artes by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Mexico Tiles -///- Mexico City by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Monument to the Revolution -///- Mexico City by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Seattle, USA*





South Skyline -///- Seattle, USA by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Seattle Apartments -///- Seattle, USA by N+C Photo, on Flickr





I-90 -///- Seattle, USA by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Distant Rainier -///- Seattle, USA by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pictures. You should publish a book. I'd buy it!


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

awesome shots.....and great places too.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

MilbertDavid said:


> awesome shots.....and great places too.


 Thanks! It s an amazing city! I lived there for 9 amazing years and I love to go back and visit. 



gratteciel said:


> Great pictures. You should publish a book. I'd buy it!


 WOW! Thanks that means a lot. Thank you! :cheers:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Cuenca, Spain*






Las Casas Colgadas -///- Cuenca, Spain by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Cuenca Street -///- Cuenca, Spain by N+C Photo, on Flickr






City Pano -///- Cuenca, Spain by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Cathedral Day -///- Cuenca, Spain by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Nice clear pics.


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

lovely, I like the high quality of your photos.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

diddyD said:


> Nice clear pics.





MyGeorge said:


> lovely, I like the high quality of your photos.


Thanks so much! Its amazing what a good camera and a little time to kill will do.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Shanghai, China*






Chinese Empire - Shanghai, China by N+C Photo, on Flickr




*Beijing, China*






Bridge + Pagoda - Beijing, China by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Modern Egg - Beijing, China by N+C Photo, on Flickr







Urban Lake - Beijing, China by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## danmartin1985 (Mar 5, 2012)

great photo collection.....this is one of the best threads here.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

danmartin1985 said:


> great photo collection.....this is one of the best threads here.


 Thanks so much! :cheers: Im just having a blast traveling and taking pictures. It mean a lot to hear that other enjoy my work. Thanks again.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fabulous pictures. Particularly like the image of the Seattle houses on stilts - so unexpected! And the Shanghai skyline never fails to wow!


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Fabulous pictures. Particularly like the image of the Seattle houses on stilts - so unexpected! And the Shanghai skyline never fails to wow!


Thanks so much! I used to drive past that building in Seattle every now and then when I was living there. I always thought it was interesting. I hadn't had the ND filter I was using for long and it turned out to be a nice subject on my last trip back.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Shanghai, China*




Shanghai Pano - Shanghai, China by N+C Photo, on Flickr






*Beijing, China *





The Egg + The Government - Beijing, China by N+C Photo, on Flickr






*Amsterdam, The Netherlands *





Amstel Station ND - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr





*New York City, USA*





Highline Edge - New York City, USA by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*London, England*






Big Ben ND - London, England by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Covent Garden - London England by N+C Photo, on Flickr








*Beijing, China*





Drum Tower Pano - Beijing, China by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Glass Lake - Beijing, China by N+C Photo, on Flickr







*St Petersburg, Russia*





Parade Rehearsal - St Petersburg, Russia by N+C Photo, on Flickr







*Amsterdam, The Netherlands*





The National Maritime Museum - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Oudezijds Kolk ND - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr








*Utrecht, The Netherlands*





City Center - Utrecht, The Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great little snippets....


----------



## ferdinand mex (Sep 18, 2009)

Increíbles fotos-


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Great little snippets....





ferdinand mex said:


> Increíbles fotos-


Thanks so much!


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*London, England*






St Mary le Strand - London, England by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Trafalgar Square ND - London, UK by N+C Photo, on Flickr







St Paul 1 - London, England by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*London, UK*





St Mary le Strand Back - London, England by N+C Photo, on Flickr






*Siena, Italy*





Old City Lights - Siena, Italy by N+C Photo, on Flickr






*Amsterdam, Netherlands*





The Amstel Hotel - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Some very impressive photos there!


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*London, England*






Buckingham Sky - London, UK by N+C Photo, on Flickr






The Household Division - London, UK by N+C Photo, on Flickr





Leadenhall Corner - London, UK by N+C Photo, on Flickr






London Towers - London, UK by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very good, very nice photos indeed :cheers:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Very good, very nice photos indeed :cheers:


Thanks again Christos! :cheers1:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Amsterdam, The Netherlands *






House Row Reflection - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Red Light District Wide - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Oude Kerk Reflection - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr






NEMO - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Prinsengracht + Brouwersgracht ND - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Red Light 1 - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*London, England*






Buckingham Lights ND - London, UK by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Millennium Bridge Wide - London, UK by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Museum Skating - London, England by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Leadenhall Low - London, England by N+C Photo, on Flickr






Big Ben Wide ND - London, England by N+C Photo, on Flickr






On The Tower Bridge - London, England by N+C Photo, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Some ace photographs here......


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Some ace photographs here......


Thanks so much! :cheers1:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*St Petersburg, Russia* 






Savior on the Spilled Blood ND - St Petersburg, Russia by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Alexandrinsky Theatre Interior - St Petersburg, Russia by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Palace Square Sunset - St Petersburg, Russia by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Hermitage Sky - St Petersburg, Russia by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Along The Canal - St Petersburg, Russia by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Sicily, Italy*






Cefalu Rocks - Cefalu, Sicily, Italy by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






The Color of Scicli - Scicli, Sicily, Italy by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Leonforte Sky - Leonforte, Sicily, Italy by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Ragusa Details - Ragusa, Sicily, Italy by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Tip of Enna - Enna, Sicily, Italy by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Temple Ruins - Agrigento, Sicily, Italy by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Taormina Water - Sicily, Italy by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Caccamo View - Sicily, Italy by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Cochem, Germany*





Cochem ND Long - Cochem, Germany by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr




Mosel River Valley - Cochem, Germany by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr





Cochem ND Reflection - Cochem, Germany by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Lovely, amazing and very nice photos


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

great photos! very nice places


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the Sicily images.


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> ^^ Lovely, amazing and very nice photos





Romashka01 said:


> great photos! very nice places





openlyJane said:


> Love the Sicily images.


Thanks so much everybody! kay:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Seattle, USA*






Summer Skyline - Seattle, USA by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






The Wheel ND - Seattle, USA by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Aurora ND - Seattle, USA by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Mercer Exit ND - Seattle, USA by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Amsterdam, The Netherlands*







Raamgracht + Kloveniersburgwal - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr







Keizersgracht Fall - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Sint Olofssteeg View - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr







Leidsegracht ND - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr







Sunrise Sea Palace - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Very beautiful photos. Love the atmosphere and toning in them!


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Amsterdam, The Netherlands*






Sint Olofssteeg Morning - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Amrâth Hotel - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr






Oude kerk Morning - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr







Damrak Close ND - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam :cheers:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Great, very nice updates from Amsterdam :cheers:


Thanks so much! Its an amazing city! Its hard to get a bad shot!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Love the Seattle images.


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

:shocked: Woaouw you travel enormously. There is there a big concentration of magnificent photos! It is funny to see looks of everywhere


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> Love the Seattle images.


Thanks so much, such a great city! I hope to go back soon. 



General Electric said:


> :shocked: Woaouw you travel enormously. There is there a big concentration of magnificent photos! It is funny to see looks of everywhere


Thanks! I love to travel! I hope to keep doing it well into the future1 :cheers1:


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Amsterdam, The Netherlands*







Street Lamp + Railing - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr







Leidsekade - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr







Beulingstraat - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Amsterdam, The Netherlands*







Singel Curve - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr







Side Light ND - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr







Singel Reflection - Amsterdam, The Netherlands by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Beautiful photography, Nadia!


----------



## Dancer (May 31, 2005)

*Andalusia, Spain
*






Arcos Reflection - Arcos de la Frontera, Spain by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr

*Arcos de la Frontera*





Pink Clouds - Ronda, Spain by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr

*Ronda*





Mountain Village - Zahara de la Sierra, Spain by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr

*Grazalema*





City Lights - Malaga, Spain by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr

*Malaga*





Golden Hour - Cadiz, Spain by Nadia + Casey, on Flickr

*Cadiz*


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Wonderful shots! :cheers2:


----------

